# Ambrane A-77 Tablet Review



## AndroidFan (Nov 19, 2012)

I have received my Ambrane A77 tablet today. Tested it extensively... Here is my short review...

*i.imgur.com/tyCKI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iNZKo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Bd54Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HhJuT.jpg


I got the white one, as requested to the seller.

*The Good*

The tablet looks very beautiful, built quality is decent and the tablet is very sturdy.

Front facing camera is clear and fast. Watching HQ videos is a decent experience. Speaker sound is a little low, but ok.

Wifi connects fine, but don't get full signal on tablet. My other devices get full signal in that area.

I played Raging Thunder on it... G-sensors are responsive and game played well without lag.

Included in the box is a wire to attach OTG USB drives or data sticks. Also some cheap earphones which you would never use.

*The Bad*

It comes loaded with Android 4.0.3. It is very buggy and there are frequent app closes while using.

I was lied to while buying the tablet. On the website, they say the processor is 1.5 GHZ, but infact it is only 1 GHz processor.
Instead of 512 MB RAM, I have only 350 MB RAM.
There is only 1 GB space for apps and 2 GB for other files. Rest of the space is taken up by OS and partitions data...

The tablet is very slow because of low RAM. Frequently unresponsive. Browsing is very hard with all the phantom link presses. You hit one link, and actually another one gets clicked...

The touchscreen is pathetic. The upper right corner is completely unresponsive to touch. Even tapping on app icons in that location is hard. Touch hardly registers at all. Viewing angles are not great, but okay for personal use.

Typing on the tablet is almost impossible because of phanton key presses. You type one key, and another key from another location gets hit. Back button gets hit without even coming close to it.

Playing any games requiring swipes or key presses is very hard. I could hardly play Angry birds on it... Even pinch to zoom action of pictures or webpages is a challenge.

Placement of physical buttons on the bezel is very bad. Accidental key presses there all the time while using the tablet. And sometimes without coming close to the buttons. I noticed it while browsing the web on Dolphin browser. It keeps asking me if I want to clear the cache before exiting. But I never pressed the back button! Then I knew something was wrong and back button got phantom pressed all the time...

Adding to injury, it has a proprietary charging port with cheap as* charger. No MicroUSB charging...

*Conclusion*

I have changed the default keyboard and launcher. But the problem still persists to some extent. Tried recalibrating the screen, but didn't work. The tablet is pre-rooted. All we have to do is install SuperUser from appstore and we are good to go. Tested Titanium backup to remove some crapware from the tablet.

It could have been a decent entry level tablet if the touchscreen was better and ROM was not buggy. And slightly more RAM please. My 20 month old entry level LG Optimus One can run circles around this tablet...

I have asked ShopClues to take back the tablet and give me a refund, because of manufacturing defect. Hopefully, they will respond soon and I will send back the defective tablet.

All in all, it is a piece of junk. Do not buy...


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

WHATT!! Shopclues listed it with awesome spec for 3.6K with offer, with the real price as 7k!
How come they are selling this for 7K, if this is a CR@P?


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> WHATT!! Shopclues listed it with awesome spec for 3.6K with offer, with the real price as 7k!
> How come they are selling this for 7K, if this is a CR@P?



It is a beautiful tablet when you look at it... Looks like a large HTC One X... very pretty tablet... Solid feel in the hand...

Unfortunately, its internals are bad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn..350 MB RAM ... and on ICS    Com'on man..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 19, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> It is a beautiful tablet when you look at it... Looks like a large HTC One X... very pretty tablet... Solid feel in the hand...
> 
> Unfortunately, its internals are bad.



At least Iberry or BSNL-Pantel/Penta or Ainol or Byond Mi-Book or ... are not so as crapware/shitware like Ambrane A-77 Tablet.Even the Datawind Ubislate 7 series(*NEW*) Tablets looks much
better specs. wise and functionwise .

Friend *"LOOKS CAN BE DECEPTIVE"* is a very olden proverb.

Well,let me see the AX01 Tablet after I receive it ,and then to share views.


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2012)

Reviews in Shopclues.com says so:


> "Great Tablet at this Price - I am Able to do all my day today work on the go and love the touch - Best for the Price. "
> 
> "EXCELLENT TOUCH SCREEN,EXCELLENT INTERNET SPEED,JUS LOVE THIS TAB FROM AMBRANE."
> 
> "best and chief " (yes, you read it right!! CHIEF!!)


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 20, 2012)

The tablet has no bluetooth either even though it was mentioned in the sales website and all the other dozen websites which list its specs.

Touch response is very weak to non-existant near the corners. Typing is impossible. Even starting apps seems like a big hurdle, because you have to tap 10 times before it registers.

In the center of the tablet, touch works, but seldomly. It is almost impossible to hold and drag any icon without clicking it or losing it. Scrolling websites is impossible as some or the other link gets pressed when you try to scroll.

Even though the RAM is low (354 MB to be precise), simple games like Raging Thunder 2, Ski Safari, Paper Plan 2 (3D) and Subway Surfers work very well. Confirmed it has MALI 400 GP chipset. Anything that does not require touch input (other than basic swipes or G-sensor) can be played.

ICS is buggy. Voice Search does not work at all. Tried installing the ICS version and Gingerbread version of Voice Search. Google Chrome does not work either (FCs). Youtube can sometimes have video-audio mismatch on HQ, but MX Player works fine.

Screen is washed out, and can be irritating after a while. Even on full brightness, it is duller than my phone on 50% brightness. Battery can last a couple of hours.

Still waiting for ShopClues to respond. They have a 10-day replacement or refund guarantee on their website.

*Moral of the Story:* If you want a good product, spend more money.


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 23, 2012)

*UPDATE:* Shopclues.com is refusing to give me any refund or replacement, and have asked me to visit the nearest service center, which is 1800 km away. Very pathetic service.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2012)

AndroidFan said:


> *UPDATE:* Shopclues.com is refusing to give me any refund or replacement, and have asked me to visit the nearest service center, which is 1800 km away. Very pathetic service.



Are the Service center going to update the RAM from 350 to 500MB?
What's the "10-day replacement" is for?


----------

